# Scraper XBMC fait n'importe quoi...



## Trollounet (13 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acheté une Apple TV 2 dans le but de m'en faire un media center de salon grâce au jailbreak et à l'installation de XBMC. Une fois n'est pas coutume, acheter "Apple" est la méthode la moins chère pour quelque chose 

Rien à dire de ce côté-là, le jailbreak s'est très bien passé et XBMC fonctionne bien.

Malgré tout, quelque chose me chagrine...

Les scrapers vidéos me font absolument n'importe quoi ! Que ce soit MovieDB ou IMDb le résultat est le même, il me trouve des films bizarres contenant tous des chiffres dans le titre (?).

J'ai renommé toute ma bibliothèque en suivant les conventions de nommage préconisées par XBMC (par exemple : "Pulp Fiction (1994).avi") mais ça n'a strictement rien changé...

Pour info ma bibliothèque est située sur un NAS (Synology) et je viens lire les données de la bibliothèque avec de l'UPnP.

Quels réglages dois-je effectuer pour que les scrapers fonctionnent correctement ?

Merci d'avance...


----------



## Shurikn (16 Mai 2011)

Ajoute le Scraper IMDB et choisi dans la config de ce scraper la langue française comme éditeur par défaut. Tu dois aussi sélectionner le type de média (Vidéos/Films, Clip TV ou Serie TV). Une fois fait, tu relances un scan complet.

Pour faire ceci, tu dois ajouter un scraper en passant par les adds-on (vidéo).
Ensuite sur ta source tu laisses appuyer sur la touche menu et tu peux définir une catégorie et relancer un scan.

Si certains films apparaissent toujours avec un titre qui ne correspond pas, il faut laisser appuyer sur le bouton du milieu dans deux sec afin d'avoir les infos du film et aller sous Rafraichir. Ensuite tu peux effectuer une recherche et choisir un autre nom de film.

++ §hu


----------



## iOStv (19 Mai 2011)

Essaie les scrappers FR genre Allociné, ou encore Cinépassion, d'ailleurs les images sont de très bonnes qualités sur cinépassion


----------

